

Keep ASP.NET MVC projects organized with partial classes - tarr11
http://douglastarr.com/keep-your-asp-dot-net-mvc-projects-more-organized-with-partial-classes/

======
tarr11
Over the past few years, I've come to rely on this pattern with ASP.NET MVC.
Would love to hear how others keep asp.net mvc projects organized.

